# Timothy,Clover,Millet,Sudan grass.



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 2 acre plot of Timothy,Clover,Millet and Sudan grass planted in it. I plan on turning in 5 butcher pigs in on it. They weight approx. 135 lbs. They should gain about 1.5 lbs. a day. I have been told they require no other feed. Has anyone tried feeding just straight pasture no corn or other grain. Just trying to beat the high cost of corn. Any opinion on this will be helpful. 

thanks,
Gerold.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The pasture alone is likely low in lysine in particular. Check the profile what what is planted there. A limiting amino-acid tends to slow growth by limiting protein production and thus muscling.

I have repeatedly raised batches of pigs just on pasture successfully. They grow to market size of about 250 lbs in a couple of extra months. 

To get faster growth and more fat we also feed dairy as that is free to us. There are many other potential resources one might have. Adding dairy, primarily whey in our case, adds lysine and brings the growth rate up making them get to market weight faster, in about six months from birth. On just pasture it is seven to eight months to get to the same weight and they're leaner. Thus it is possible to do it just on pasture but faster with a supplement containing the lysine that is low in pasture. I also like the flavor that the dairy adds.

A diverse pasture with burdock, clover, alfalfa and other forages mixed in with the grasses is good. Do managed rotational grazing and seed behind the pigs.

Any additional things like pumpkins, etc that you can offer are good. I grow a lot of kale, rape, pumpkins, turnips, beets and such because they're easy to grow in our climate. In the fall we have apples and pears as well.

We don't buy or feed commercial hog feed / corn grain. The only thing like that which our pigs get is the occasional trivial amount fresh corn we have and a little bit of spent barley mash from a local brew pub and occasional treat of bread for teaching them to load. None of that goes very far with 400 pigs so it is highly appetitive when they get a slice of bread. Then they load in the truck for their trip.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Sugar Mountain Farm | All Natural Pastured Pigs, Poultry, Sheep, Dogs and Kids in the mountains of Vermont


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

highlands said:


> The pasture alone is likely low in lysine in particular. Check the profile what what is planted there. A limiting amino-acid tends to slow growth by limiting protein production and thus muscling.
> 
> I have repeatedly raised batches of pigs just on pasture successfully. They grow to market size of about 250 lbs in a couple of extra months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Will also include the pasture with cow peas and rape in it for the pigs. The sows are there now. The rape has approx. 18 percent protein which will help. The sows have done very well on pasture this summer. Not to fat. They will have piglets in 2-3 weeks. Have 4 different pastures will rotate as needed. Hoping to fence off another 20 acre woods area for the coming pigs. Lots of acorns in there this year.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We've seeded a lot of things into our pastures besides grass. Grass is but one component of pasture. I like to seed a wide variety of things and then those that do well reproduce and keep growing. Different parts of the pastures are different, sloped more or less, drier or wetter, different soils, different fertility, etc. It's really interesting to watch over the years what takes hold. At this point we have a great diversity and that makes for good a good diet. Variety is the spice of life. 

I'm jealous of our acorns.  One thing we don't have that I would like is oaks. It will be a long while before the oaks I plant will produce. We have other fruit and nut trees but the oaks stop further down the mountain and we have none on our land. 

Rotating is very good and makes for better pasture. A mix of classic 'field', brush and woods is my ideal for each paddock.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

highlands said:


> We've seeded a lot of things into our pastures besides grass. Grass is but one component of pasture. I like to seed a wide variety of things and then those that do well reproduce and keep growing. Different parts of the pastures are different, sloped more or less, drier or wetter, different soils, different fertility, etc. It's really interesting to watch over the years what takes hold. At this point we have a great diversity and that makes for good a good diet. Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> I'm jealous of our acorns.  One thing we don't have that I would like is oaks. It will be a long while before the oaks I plant will produce. We have other fruit and nut trees but the oaks stop further down the mountain and we have none on our land.
> 
> Rotating is very good and makes for better pasture. A mix of classic 'field', brush and woods is my ideal for each paddock.


When they are not out grazing they spend their time in the woods. All different types of trees. Lots of brush to root in. That is where they sleep most of the time. Next spring i will open up more woods and pasture for them as i will double the number i have.


----------



## kagewages (May 9, 2012)

What type of pigs do you plan to put in that field? I have Large Black Grazing Hogs and they wont root up the field if theres at least 3 inchs of grass available and have access to a wet mud hole. Other hogs Ive raised( I mean 100s of them) would make a war zone out of any field in no time..and I would have to drag and fill in the craters after moving them out. Iam impressed with large blacks, just saying.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

kagewages said:


> What type of pigs do you plan to put in that field? I have Large Black Grazing Hogs and they wont root up the field if theres at least 3 inchs of grass available and have access to a wet mud hole. Other hogs Ive raised( I mean 100s of them) would make a war zone out of any field in no time..and I would have to drag and fill in the craters after moving them out. Iam impressed with large blacks, just saying.


The butcher hogs i plan on adding to the pasture are Blue butts. 
The sows i have on pasture are Yorks. The different grasses is 5-12inchs. high.
They don't root up the pasture. They do root for acorns in the woods. They have access to 2 ponds where they spend time on very hot days. Fresh well water and the run off from the fresh water containers they have a couple mud holes.
Will soon put the butcher hogs in the pastures and see how they do. 
I like the looks of the Hereford pig. I do plan on getting a couple soon. Right now i have more little ones coming which will keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Most of our primary herd are a mix of predominantly Yorkshire, Berkshire and Large Black with a pinch of Tamworth, Glouster Old Spot and perhaps Hampshire. 

We have another herd which is based on a foundation of a Large Black sow, Tamworth sow and Tamworth boar which we are now crossing with a Berkshire boar. Just recently we crossed over 22 of our main herd sows to the Berkshire boar herd so he can inject some more Berkshire into them.

I find that rooting is primarily a function of management and field condition. Using managed rotational grazing I get little rooting. See:

Rootless in Vermont | Sugar Mountain Farm

Pigs are not so incline to root if the easy food is up for grazing on the surface and there is less interesting stuff to be found underground.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Sudan isn't as dangerous to pigs as it is to equine?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Rogo said:


> Sudan isn't as dangerous to pigs as it is to equine?


FALL GRAZING PROBLEMS by Mike Mehren Ph.D.

Thanks for the reply.
The above link gives some infor. on the harmful nitrates in Sudan grass,Alfalfa,oats,turnips,pigweed,etc. Be aware of the type of Sudan grasses planted.
Its most harmful to cows in certain cases. The use of waste H2o and herbicides on the plants can also cause nitrate build up. I don't use waste water or herbicides on my crops.
Not harmful to pigs.

Best,
Gerold.


----------

